# Sheep are SMART!!! My goats can't do this!



## Southern by choice (Feb 16, 2013)

*SHEEP ARE SMART!!!*

My DD feeds our two Jacobs babies in two different containers.. Gwenn gets a stainless steel bowl and Lil' Seh gets a tray....
For the past week she has been making sure they stay at their own feed bowl.... they are only about 3 feet apart.
Gwenn will stand and wait patiently while Li'Seh's tray is filled. Then DD fills Gwenn's bowl.  They are now trained to only eat from their own bowls. They will not steal from the other one if their bowl is finished. Sheep are bell behaved!  

*SHEEP ARE SMART!!!*

If it is raining or snowing... the sheep go on about their day. No screaming, whining, or baaing....

*GOATS??????????????*

All I know is that the goats are not bright enough to figure they are all getting the same thing...so they play "musical bowls" with their feed while butting each other. But won't eat warm oatmeal or anything with molasses in it. 

I also know they scream if they get a flake of snow on their backs...and run for the shelter crying all day because they don't want their feet to get wet and won't come out. 

But I do love them both!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

*  So true! But that's part of the goats charms!!! *


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 16, 2013)

I have found my goats to be much wimpier than my sheep. They hate the rain and any little injury sends them into hysterics. I had to put scrapie tags in last summer and they screamed when I put it in. Screamed! I thought one of them was going to pass out. Sheep never do that.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 16, 2013)

My goats were out in the field when we came home earlier from going out for lunch. It was snowing at the time too! Maybe you just have weird goats Southern!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 16, 2013)

Well fyi my goats are fine in the rain and snow. Matter of fact Moses, Caleb and Will all have (yes Will is yours) all have a layer of snow on their back right now. Alana has a layer of ice on her back. The Kikos and Nigerian bucks are "manly" goats. Rain or snow they are outside and don't seem to mind it. The also eat hay if it's been rained on, if it has a layer of ice on it or snow on it. Those are the goats I like nott he wimpy ones that run from water.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 16, 2013)

Mine had been out in the rain too. Not if it's pouring rain, but if it's just drizzly or misting rain they'll go out and browse. If it's pouring rain they'll all hand in the shelter and eat hay. They will come out if someone goes outside though. They think people going outside means treats for them!  Yep, I've got spoilt goats!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 16, 2013)

I keep the hay out and not in the shelters so if they want hay they have to leave and go get it. I'm evil. lol


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 16, 2013)

This is the SHEEPLE SECTION!  


GOATIES GO HOME!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 16, 2013)

you just wait Pearce..once you get your first lil lambie  you will understand.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeah, it is bound to happen one of these days.   Once I get DH out of college and buy the property next door to us, it is GAME ON for more critters.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

> Southern by choice
> Today 4:02 pm
> This is the SHEEPLE SECTION!
> 
> GOATIES GO HOME!





> Pearce Pastures
> Today 4:13 pm


----------

